# I'm going insane :(`



## rowingdude (Mar 5, 2007)

So, up until I started training, I used to drink Sobe Power drinks regularly (1-2/day). It turns out these have a shitload of sugar in them. Now that I've cut back (1-2/week) I am wigging out. What can I do to curve the cravings?

Also, I'm feeling unenergized. 

Here's what I'm taking:

Animal Pak multivitamin
Clenbuterol

My training so far

Stay active
Row or run in the morning
Row or run at night.

Any ideas?


----------



## tordon (Mar 6, 2007)

whats your diet like bro?


----------



## rowingdude (Mar 6, 2007)

shake in the morning following my workout, another a couple hours later, lunch is usually a shake with an apple, then I have crackers, and dinner is typically a chicken dish.


----------



## tordon (Mar 7, 2007)

I take it your cutting?

this is what i'm doing right now for cutting

6 meals a day
1.5-2 grams of protien/lb of body weight
0.5-0.75 grams of healthy fat/lb of body weight
30-50 grams of carbs a day(mostly green veggies)mostly breakfast and post workout....

+ECA stack 3 times a day......

1 carb up day/ week

id add some carbs to your whey in the morning, after working out, and it could be that you simply are not taking in enough calories....what do you weigh? and how many calories does your daily intake add up too....follow the grams to bodyweight formula and it should definatly help you out, to me it dosn't sound like your intake is enough...


----------

